# Flossie is getting bigger!



## number1bassman (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi guys,
I haven't posted for a while. Life is very busy at the moment. 

Flossie is a lovely little dog and we love her to bits! Toilet trained now finally and getting nice and big. But not too big we hope! 

Here's a few photo's of her from the last couple of months or so.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow love her coat x 
Marzy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW lovely photos....little scragle muffin. she is adorable.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what a cutie.


----------



## number1bassman (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I forgot to say she's 27 weeks old, or six months to most of us and going for a trim soon. Hair is getting awkward to comb!

Love her to bits!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hee hee! Love the lying on the back pic most!! GIMME A TUMMY TICKLE!!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

What a beautiful dog, her coat is lovely and I bet she is spoiled rotten with that butter wouldn't melt look she has perfected


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's gorgeous, fabulous photos... still counting in weeks Paul lol ... dont look Embee, you'll only get broody x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> She's gorgeous, fabulous photos... still counting in weeks Paul lol ... dont look Embee, you'll only get broody x


Ohhh I've come over all broody........ again.........


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Flossie is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey I've just realised you live in Olney Paul! We live in Riseley, so you are so near to us! We were in the Wine Bar not so long ago, dancing with Clem Curtis from the Foundations


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Sharplesfamily and Paul, I'm in mid Beds about 20 minutes from Riseley!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

No way Mandy!!!! We must all meet up when we get our little one and he or she can go for walks. I can't believe you're so close!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> No way Mandy!!!! We must all meet up when we get our little one and he or she can go for walks. I can't believe you're so close!


That would be great. When do you get your puppy?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Mid August - from Jukee Doodles


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> Mid August - from Jukee Doodles


Oh that's brill, they are great people. So maybe a get together end of August. What colour are you thinking about? Boy or girl? Or are you just going to see what comes along?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We would prefer a girl Mandy (not least because I live in a house of men!) but if we saw the perfect pup for us that wasn't a girl then I would be persuaded to have another boy in the house . My hubbie and I would like another Buzz as his colouring is just stunning, but failing that our eldest son has put in a request for an apricot which is much more likely!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> We would prefer a girl Mandy (not least because I live in a house of men!) but if we saw the perfect pup for us that wasn't a girl then I would be persuaded to have another boy in the house . My hubbie and I would like another Buzz as his colouring is just stunning, but failing that our eldest son has put in a request for an apricot which is much more likely!


Buzz is an amazing colour isn't he and I think that Jukee Doodles are quite successful in breeding roans now so you might get a Buzz lookalike. Look forward to hearing your updates.


----------

